#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Acesso remoto aos roteadores tplink dos clientes.

## Rafaelvelonet

Ola amigos
Alguem de vcs usam este acesso remoto nos roteadores tplink dos clientes para troca de senha configuracoes etc?
Estou pesquisando e pretendo coloca em pratica logo.
Uso servidor Mk e nos clientes airgrid m5.
Vai regra no Nat direcionar porta na antena etc?
Obrigado!

----------


## teknando

Opa amigo aki uso DHCP IP+MAC com a CPE TPLink 5210G, so habilito o Gerenciamento remoto com o IP 255.255.255.255 porta 8081 e nos rodeadores fica com o IP 0.0.0.0 e Porta 8082 acesso de boa os rodeadores Tp-Link e Intelbras.
Quando usava PPPoE também funciona mas PPPoE era uma dor de cabeça com cliente caindo que cai fora.

----------


## 1929

> Opa amigo aki uso DHCP IP+MAC com a CPE TPLink 5210G, so habilito o Gerenciamento remoto com o IP 255.255.255.255 porta 8081 e nos rodeadores fica com o IP 0.0.0.0 e Porta 8082 acesso de boa os rodeadores Tp-Link e Intelbras.
> Quando usava PPPoE também funciona mas PPPoE era uma dor de cabeça com cliente caindo que cai fora.


E você usa CPE roteada para receber o sinal da torre? Ou está em bridge?
Estes roteadores tem esse problema de acesso. Se não estiver com a máscara 255.255.255.255 não vai mesmo.

----------


## teknando

> E você usa CPE roteada para receber o sinal da torre? Ou está em bridge?
> Estes roteadores tem esse problema de acesso. Se não estiver com a máscara 255.255.255.255 não vai mesmo.


Isso mesmo Rodeada especificamente a função :AP Client Router:
WISP Client Router



haa e outra coisa tenho umas 5 TL 5210G com o Firmware Intelbras e funciona normal também, não sei se e impressão minha mas a conexão nelas e mais estável do que com Firmware Tp-Link

----------


## Rafaelvelonet

Amigos eu uso nos clientes airgrid,ai fiz 2 encaminhamento de portas na airgrid uma para nao perder acesso com a antena e uma para ter acesso no roteador,no roteador coloquei porta 4042 e 255.255.255.255,criei uma regra no Mk em Nat para direcionar a porta do roteador ai coloco ip da airgrid na regra do apply e digito no navegador ip da aigrid :4042 e cai no roteador acho que era isso.

----------

